# Invisible Fencing



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Just wondering what brands people are using and the pros and cons of each? I also would like to know the price and if you put the system in yourself or had the company do it? I am in the need to purchase one of these and would like any info you can give me. Thanks. kooba.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

someone please help this guy out. my sis callled me yesterday wondering about underground fences also, and I was not able to help her as I use a visible fence


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I know a couple friends who have them and swear by them. One brand was Innotek. One guys lab always bolted a mile away to a female labs house whenever he got the chance. Once the invisible fence was in and after following the training instructions, that dog will not go closer than 10 feet to it. He has a collar that starts to buzz to warn him about the impending zap!

These guys aren't in high traffic areas and I don't know if I would trust one in that case. If the temptation is too great, who knows what might happen! A dog in heat is one example.

Good Hunting.


----------



## G. Setter (Apr 2, 2007)

I have had excellent luck with my Pet safe Underground fence surrounding 2 acres. I did come home one day to an alarm coming from the plug in control telling me the underground wire had been cut--Traced it out to a Gopher Hole, he chewed through it ( I would like to know the odds of this happening to a person) Other then that it has operated flawless. Any 18 guage insulated stranded wire will work on it also. Just bary it far enough that the lawn mower wont get at it. If you get another dog an extra collar is from $60 -$80.00


----------



## Birdman44 (Mar 31, 2006)

I also have the Pet safe brand and it works great. I did it myself its very easy to do if your handy at all. I have 4 acres fenced in and would not live anyplace without it. I have a 1 yr old springer and she can run the entire area and will never cross the line. The biggest thing is to train the dog correctly when starting, follow the instructions and work with them everyday to understand the rules dont just throw them out the door and expect them to teach themselves. I used 20ga. wire and ran it on top of the ground exept where I mow and used long ground staples to hold it down. After a couple of months the wire is buried with leaves etc. and then you dont need to worry about it.


----------

